# Konosuke HD Yo-Gyuto



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 13, 2011)

Jon,

When can we expect these as a stocked item?

Rick


----------



## JBroida (Mar 13, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Jon,
> 
> When can we expect these as a stocked item?
> 
> Rick


 
At some point in the near-ish future... we will be bringing in some western handled ones in various shapes and sizes. Let me know if there is something specific you'd like to see and i can try to stock some of those. I will say that we are a tiny company, so we cant do everything right away. However, just to throw it out there, if anyone is interested in ordering one in any of the HD shapes/sizes, our special order process is no more expensive than regular purchases... it just takes a little patience. If there's something you want or something you are looking for, just ask... chances are we can get it for you.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply, Jon. That one sure is nice looking.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 13, 2011)

It looks much better in person 

Really though, anytime you have questions or have something in mind you want to order, just let me know. We'll do our best to make it happen. Theres something just nice about getting the perfect knife for someone... its cool for us and cool for them


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 13, 2011)

And I thank you for it. I'm patiently waiting for you to tell me my order's in. It's hard, but I know it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## cnochef (Mar 18, 2011)

270 gyutos would be nice, too many 240s around these days.


----------



## tk59 (Mar 21, 2011)

JBroida said:


> ...Theres something just nice about getting the perfect knife for someone... its cool for us and cool for them


 
Yeah. It seems every time I get the perfect knife, I turn around and there's a more perfect knife that costs a little more... or a lot more...


----------

